# Oh my, the price of gold!!



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I assume that everyone has seen the 'sell your gold' Your get thousands for it!!!    Yer right!!

So I have lots of gold that hasnt seen the light of day for years... things that were bought for me over the years when I was about 14/15.. I went through a phase of wearing huge (but at the time was fashion and I loved them   ) things.... I mean the great big thick curtion ring ear rings!! Well I thought to myself I am going to see what I can get for the stuff I dont want... Although I wont wear most of the gold, I want to keep the stuff that means something to me. 

Yesterday I got together, 3 pairs of earing, 3 broken bracelets, a bent ring, 3 chains and a belly button bar.... I though I might get £70 for it.... I got £350 today!!! I took it to a jewelers in my town!!

Just thought I would share.... I am now going to buy a gold pandora charm for my bracelet. 

From a very happy
Natalie xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Nat

Well done you on getting so much dosh


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I still cant believe it, Have to put it away otherwise I'l be in bluewater on friday on a shopping spree!!  

N xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

well done Im sure going to the jewellers with it is a lot more lucrative than these adverts where you send them your gold and they send you the dosh...


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

I think you're right TB.  Natalie did right in going to a Jewellers.

TBH those adverts "Get Gold . Com and all that" get right on my (.)(.)  They know there are people out there just now really suffering financially due to the recession and things, and they are praying on their vulnerabilities.  I bet there are hundreds of people out there with sentimental gold jewellery who under normal circumstances wouldnt part with it, but are financially stretched so those adverts "tempt" them to sell.  I am positive they won't get half as much for them as they would if they went to a proper jeweller like Natalie did!

Sorry for the rant, it just gets my goat! I work in Benefits so I speak to lots of vulnerable people every day who get taken in by these things

Tracy


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I read on another site about people who had sent it off to these adverts, 1 the place 'lost' the gold! another they told her it wasn't real gold even thou had the hallmarks which she had had checked before and wanted £10 to send it back to her when she battled it out with them it wasn't worth enough for them so made out it fake.  You really did the right think going to a face to face place


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

One of the things that really annoys me about those adverts is the bloke that says he got enough money to pay for an away match football ticket, I think that is misleading those that don't listen properly as you think that he had enough money to pay for flights, hotel and match ticket. 

Tina xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I've got some gold I could sell


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Amanda honey


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Awww Amanda         I'm sorry hun 

xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Why don't you sell that gold-plated idiot you have still technically in your possession Mands? I bet he weighs more than that circle of metal.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Miranda7 said:


> Why don't you sell that gold-plated idiot you have still technically in your possession Mands? I bet he weighs more than that circle of metal.


I was thinking something similar but didn't know how to word it LOL


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I WAS wavering between gold plated idiot and 24-carat idiot, too true...


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Miss TC said:


> I think you're right TB. Natalie did right in going to a Jewellers.
> 
> TBH those adverts "Get Gold . Com and all that" get right on my (.)(.) They know there are people out there just now really suffering financially due to the recession and things, and they are praying on their vulnerabilities. I bet there are hundreds of people out there with sentimental gold jewellery who under normal circumstances wouldnt part with it, but are financially stretched so those adverts "tempt" them to sell. I am positive they won't get half as much for them as they would if they went to a proper jeweller like Natalie did!
> 
> ...


I agree Tracy, I mean they sound like sharks on the TV.. I honestly wouldnt trust them at all... I only sold some gold because it was all crap that I wouldnt wear any more. Its still shocked me that I got so much, a nice suprise! 

Amanda... 

Natalie xxx


----------

